# Neon genesis evangelion!



## Seedawakener (Jul 7, 2007)

I just started watching this anime, and so far (episode 14) it rules. Im not really in to anime usually but this one I really like. Kinda relaxing feeling over it. I know there are some anime/manga nuts on the forum too so I thought Id ask if there are any other animes like this one?

TV Links <---- all the episodes to stream in good quality!


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 7, 2007)

Eh, it what sense? More mecha stuff? Or more of psycho-drama thing?


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 7, 2007)

I've been watching RahXephon on RogersOnDemand and liking it so far.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 7, 2007)

I thought Eva started good then got to be completely shitty after episode 16 I think it was. The giant robot parts were total awesome, but nobody else has really done it as well as they have. Macross and Gundam have never floated my boat.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 7, 2007)

To tell the truth, I vastly prefer Escaflowne or Brain Powered over NGE. I find NGE to be too focused on the cast's angst.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jul 8, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> Eh, it what sense? More mecha stuff? Or more of psycho-drama thing?



Well... Kinda the whole psycho-drama thing. I really like that even though I have not got that far in the series yet. I saw the movie ending a couple of years ago for some reason. I dont really remember the story but I remeber it being fucked up. Not much of that weirdness has happened in the 13 episodes Ive seen now, but thats what Im after.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 8, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> Well... Kinda the whole psycho-drama thing. I really like that even though I have not got that far in the series yet. I saw the movie ending a couple of years ago for some reason. I dont really remember the story but I remeber it being fucked up. Not much of that weirdness has happened in the 13 episodes Ive seen now, but thats what Im after.




The Patlabor Movies get kinda odd like that in some places(instead of the rampant comedy that was the TV show), but the cinematography is more like Ghost in the Shell(same director, same production company I think). 

Anno, the director of NGE, is a f'ing weirdo. Looking up more of his stuff might work. 

Other than that, dunno. You like the aspect of that show that drove me away from it.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jul 8, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> The Patlabor Movies get kinda odd like that in some places(instead of the rampant comedy that was the TV show), but the cinematography is more like Ghost in the Shell(same director, same production company I think).
> 
> Anno, the director of NGE, is a f'ing weirdo. Looking up more of his stuff might work.
> 
> Other than that, dunno. You like the aspect of that show that drove me away from it.



Thx for the tips... Ive seen ghost in the shell too a couple of years ago but I was like 11 at the time so I dont really remembere anything of that either. Ill check it out again!

That aspect drove you away from it? I love the whole feeling of that weirdness!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 8, 2007)

The patlabor stuff is pretty cool, good to check out if you know somebody who has one of them.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jul 8, 2007)

.... Im so pissed  ... I watched the 25th episode and 1/4 of the last one... I just couldnt take it, the same shit over and over again... This is too heavy to be enjoyable to watch. IM GLAD THEY MADE AN ALTERNATE ENDING THOUGH! 

Which Im going to see right now...! The original ending was really bad (IMO) though... I like the whole idea but it was just too much!


----------



## sakeido (Jul 8, 2007)

The alternate ending sucks too. All the endings suck! There is like three different ones (TV series, Laserdisc, End of Evangelion) and they are all physchobabble garbage


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 8, 2007)

I watched part of Evangellion and enjoyed it. I'll probably see the whole series at some point, and the End of Evangellion.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 8, 2007)

sakeido said:


> The alternate ending sucks too. All the endings suck! There is like three different ones (TV series, Laserdisc, End of Evangelion) and they are all physchobabble garbage



Anno also directed Nadia of The Blue Water, but dropped out near the end. I shudder to think how crappy the ending of that show would've been if he stuck around.


----------



## Naren (Jul 8, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> The Patlabor Movies get kinda odd like that in some places(instead of the rampant comedy that was the TV show), but the cinematography is more like Ghost in the Shell(same director, same production company I think).
> 
> Anno, the director of NGE, is a f'ing weirdo. Looking up more of his stuff might work.
> 
> Other than that, dunno. You like the aspect of that show that drove me away from it.



Personally I think Evangelion is WAAY overrated, but I love Anno. He made one of the coolest live action movies: Shikijitsu (2000, with director Shunji Iwai playing one of the two main characters in his only acting role and Ayako Fujitani, Stephen Seagal's cute Japanese daughter, playing the other main character who is this seriously crazy 18-22 year old girl).

Anno can be a genius in some of the live action films he made. Evangelion just seems so "normal." I never really got what the hype was about. Up until the end, it's just like any other robot animation and then it gets really bizarre. 

As for recommendations, for really weird psycho animations, I recommend "Lain." I used to own the entire series on DVD, but I sold it to my friend who normally hates Japanese animation, but I told him he's probably like this because it reminded me of X-Files and some other stuff he likes. So we watched it together, he really really liked it, and decided to buy the entire series off me. "Serial Experiments: Lain" (1998)


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 8, 2007)

Naren said:


> Personally I think Evangelion is WAAY overrated, but I love Anno. He made one of the coolest live action movies: Shikijitsu (2000, with director Shunji Iwai playing one of the two main characters in his only acting role and Ayako Fujitani, Stephen Seagal's cute Japanese daughter, playing the other main character who is this seriously crazy 18-22 year old girl).
> 
> Anno can be a genius in some of the live action films he made. Evangelion just seems so "normal." I never really got what the hype was about. Up until the end, it's just like any other robot animation and then it gets really bizarre.
> 
> As for recommendations, for really weird psycho animations, I recommend "Lain." I used to own the entire series on DVD, but I sold it to my friend who normally hates Japanese animation, but I told him he's probably like this because it reminded me of X-Files and some other stuff he likes. So we watched it together, he really really liked it, and decided to buy the entire series off me. "Serial Experiments: Lain" (1998)



See, I don't watch much Japanese live action, just old samurai movies. 

I just didn't like the over exaggerated psychological problems in NGE. Takahashi makes that shit funny, but in this case it made me hate the cast. I do like Ayanami though, but just because I think she's drawn pretty well, and my Hayashibara fixation.  

I think all NGE fans should have to watch Dual! Parallel Trouble Adventure (TV) - Anime News Network at least once, just so they stop taking the former show so seriously.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 9, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> Anno also directed Nadia of The Blue Water, but dropped out near the end. I shudder to think how crappy the ending of that show would've been if he stuck around.


That's a good show (the back story) imo, you guys should watch it. On the surface it is cheesy as hell though


----------



## Seedawakener (Jul 9, 2007)

Lots of recommendations. Il check out these animes and hopefully Ill like some of them...

btw, www.veoh.com didn't have "the end of evangelion" nor "death and rebirth"... SO Ill have to watch it later. I still believe the ending would be a bit better if it didnt take place in Shinjis mind...


----------



## sakeido (Jul 9, 2007)

From what I could gather, the TV series ending still is taking place during the End of Evangelion. You need to put them together for it to really be complete. There is a lot more cool giant robot fighting in End of Eva, but still much weirdness and it all comes apart at the end.


----------



## Leon (Jul 9, 2007)

i enjoyed the NGE series as well, as a first-time anime-watcher. haven't watched much else since.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 10, 2007)

Just so you guys know, Gainax is on some type of anniversary kick at the moment, and will be releasing 4 NGE movies, retelling the plot, over the next year in Japan. Yup, NGE is a decade old now.  Expect ADV to hype the shit out of their cash cow the moment they can release it here.

I will admit that the new Gunbuster OAV was pretty cool. I wanna see the movie.


----------



## Naren (Jul 10, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> Just so you guys know, Gainax is on some type of anniversary kick at the moment, and will be releasing 4 NGE movies, retelling the plot, over the next year in Japan. Yup, NGE is a decade old now.  Expect ADV to hype the shit out of their cash cow the moment they can release it here.
> 
> I will admit that the new Gunbuster OAV was pretty cool. I wanna see the movie.



 No... not again. NGE is being used for pachinko parlors. They have NGE action figures in convenience stores now. They use the characters for certain advertisements. The friggin' animation has been over for so long and they won't give it a rest. I seriously can't understand the hype. It was a decent animated series. Not the glory they're making it out to be. 

That is bad news, Toshiro.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 10, 2007)

Naren said:


> No... not again. NGE is being used for pachinko parlors. They have NGE action figures in convenience stores now. They use the characters for certain advertisements. The friggin' animation has been over for so long and they won't give it a rest. I seriously can't understand the hype. It was a decent animated series. Not the glory they're making it out to be.
> 
> That is bad news, Toshiro.



I agree with you 100% Naren.

I hate re-makes anyway. The Gunbuster thing was a sequel at least.

The fanbois are gonna eat this up though.

I just hope ADVs planned Live Action movie dies.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 10, 2007)

Although, im not huge into anime, there are some that are really cool to watch and Neon Genesis Evangelion is one of them. I've seen alot of those episodes and they're pretty cool. I love the song too. Ghost In The Shell is also a cool one.


----------



## Naren (Jul 10, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> I just hope ADVs planned Live Action movie dies.



 Nothing good can come of it.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll watch the rest of the Evangellion series eventually because I've heard good things, not hype. I don't care about the hype, I just kinda enjoyed the bit I watched and I'm interested in seeing the rest. I'll never bother with any of those remakes unless they get a strong, non-hype review.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 10, 2007)

Just stop watching after episode 20 and you will think much more highly of the series as a whole. You don't have to put up with all the stupid mental mumbo jumbo that was peeled straight out of a introduction psych book that way, and only enjoy the awesome giant robot scenes.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 10, 2007)

Another pretty cool series you should check out is Noein, it was fucking awesome, I loved it. The basis of the story is that in one universe they are being encrouched upon by another and they are searching for this thing which will solve their problems. It's pretty sweet  Plus Karasu (one of the main characters) is fucking awesome


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 11, 2007)

sakeido said:


> Just stop watching after episode 20 and you will think much more highly of the series as a whole. You don't have to put up with all the stupid mental mumbo jumbo that was peeled straight out of a introduction psych book that way, and only enjoy the awesome giant robot scenes.



You're talking to someone who prefers "mental mumbo jumbo" and isn't a huge fan of giant robot scenes. I could care less about action or robots, I need a plot.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 11, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> You're talking to someone who prefers "mental mumbo jumbo" and isn't a huge fan of giant robot scenes. I could care less about action or robots, I need a plot.



I would hardly call the last 6 or so episodes of NGE a good plot. It's brain melting.


----------



## Naren (Jul 11, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> I would hardly call the last 6 or so episodes of NGE a good plot. It's brain melting.



True. But I thought it was more engaging than the first 15 episodes which were so COMPLETELY normal that I was wracking my brain trying to figure out why this series was so hyped. Before it just goes incredibly bizarre near the end, Evangelion is seriously no different than any other big robot fighting animation. In fact, I've seen a lot of better big fighting robot animations (such as Escaflone or however you spell it).


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 11, 2007)

Naren said:


> True. But I thought it was more engaging than the first 15 episodes which were so COMPLETELY normal that I was wracking my brain trying to figure out why this series was so hyped. Before it just goes incredibly bizarre near the end, Evangelion is seriously no different than any other big robot fighting animation. In fact, I've seen a lot of better big fighting robot animations (such as Escaflone or however you spell it).



The Vision Of Escaflowne is like Fantasy/Shojo/mecha. It has a plot that makes sense, and mecha that move more like knights in armor instead of big robots.  It helps that some of the Macross and Gundam artists worked on the series.

Brain Powered has some of the same artistic level, but has more of a NGE-like overall plot(except without the psychology lessons).

Did I mention that both have Yoko Kanno soundtracks and Maaya Sakamoto as the main character?  

NGE doesn't even rate in the top 20 mecha anime for me.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 11, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> I would hardly call the last 6 or so episodes of NGE a good plot. It's brain melting.



You say that like it's a bad thing, but I usually use the same phrase to describe movies/books/things that I like


----------



## sakeido (Jul 11, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing, but I usually use the same phrase to describe movies/books/things that I like



The only problem is with NGE it truly is stupid. All the problems become super-exaggerated in the last six episodes - new problems are introduced! - numerous important puzzle pieces are left out (not in a Memento-ish manner, or in any way which serves the main story - we are talking just plainly left out) and all the underlying concepts that apparently are driving the characters are actually pretty much what you would find in a introductory university textbook about Freud or whatever. He didn't use these notions to develop believable characters or to highlight their relationships with one another, he mostly just added case studies to your average textbook treatise.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jul 11, 2007)

sakeido said:


> The only problem is with NGE it truly is stupid. All the problems become super-exaggerated in the last six episodes - new problems are introduced! - numerous important puzzle pieces are left out (not in a Memento-ish manner, or in any way which serves the main story - we are talking just plainly left out) and all the underlying concepts that apparently are driving the characters are actually pretty much what you would find in a introductory university textbook about Freud or whatever. He didn't use these notions to develop believable characters or to highlight their relationships with one another, he mostly just added case studies to your average textbook treatise.



True... after the scene with


Spoiler



Shinji killing that new kid who just came from like... nowhere all of a sudden


 it seems like they leave the story completly and you dont get to know anything about ADAM... or the dark secrets of NERV.... I wanted to get a picture of the story in the end but there was nothing to be found....  I havent watched the end of evangelion yet though!.. I'll do that next week.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 11, 2007)

The 2 movies(Death and Rebirth, which is a retelling of the series plus like one episode of new footage; and End of Eva, which is an ending for the thing) were both made because of outcry over the crap ending of the TV show.



Spoiler



Kaworu Nagisa wasn't a kid, he wasn't even human.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 13, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> I havent watched the end of evangelion yet though!.. I'll do that next week.



Heh. EoE is confusing as fuck if you don't catch all the little things it throws in. It's really ambiguous kinda like the end of "2001". I liked it, but I'm also a hardcore eva fan, the sorta person that thought the show wasn't that great until episode 16. I can't wait till the new movies.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jul 19, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Kaworu Nagisa wasn't a kid, he wasn't even human.



I know... haha. But in the beginning you thought he was!


----------

